# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  ENABLE STEP mottor tự động trên mach3

## biết tuốt

em hay dùng hàng tự chế , chưa mua cái BOB nào nên có 1 thắc mắc hỏi các bác 
đầu tiên là cấu hình hàng tự chế BOB của em 

pin 17 charge pump 
pin 16 bật tắt spindle 
pin 14 bật tắt (ENABLE) step motor
cái lợi của enable tự động ai cũng biết là khi làm xong máy tự tắt  khi ta đang chém gió đâu đó  :Wink: 
nhưng khổ mach3 không có nút enable step , nên em dùng nút tưới nước của spindle làm nút enable cho step 

em muốn hỏi các bác các mạch bob các bác đang dùng họ hay làm thế nào?

----------

cnc300

----------


## nhatson

ý bạn là tắt CS của động cơ ?

có thể thay đổi screen của mach3 thì dùng phần mềm 
http://www.machsupport.com/software/...es/screensets/
b.r

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, cnc300

----------


## biết tuốt

vâng đúng bác, tức là khi máy chạy xong về 0,0,0 rồi mà mình k có đó nó tắt step mottor đi cho đỡ tốn điện , em sẽ nghiên cứu cái này , thanh bác

----------


## nhatson

khi bật điện trở lại > step sẽ original > sai vị trí,
>mỗi lần enable phải cho máy original lại

----------


## CKD

Hị hị...
Hình như Mach3 có chức năng tắt hết các output khi gặp lệnh M30.

Tuy nhiên.. mục này mình chưa thử.. và cũng chưa test kỹ việc sau khi Disable & Enable thì motor có bị reset original không? Nên không chắc là có bị mất vị trí khi Dis/En driver hay không?

Điều này thì chắc chắn.. nếu tắt điện driver thì chắc chắn khi mở điện lại driver sẽ về original ngay (dung sai mã lúc này là 1 step).

Mình thì thường dùng driver có chế độ Idle Curent (giảm dòng khi không làm việc) nên step cũng không quá nóng dù để đó cả ngày (hao điện thì chắc rối). Còn việc tưới nguội hay Spindle thì tắt qua code hết rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## biết tuốt

đúng là tắt hết out put khi gặp M30 mà bác , thế nên em mới dùng flood để enable step khi nào chạy xong gặp M30 nó tắt hết , mình không có nhà nó tự tắt
vấn đề là giao diện thôi , em muốn có nút ENABLE step giống như nút star spindle vậy thôi

----------


## biết tuốt

bác nhật sơn ôi giúp em phát 
em that đổi screen theo link của bác mà dao diện nó lỗi quá hjc , em dùng bản mach3 V3.3
nó bị như này bác này

----------


## nhatson

> bác nhật sơn ôi giúp em phát 
> em that đổi screen theo link của bác mà dao diện nó lỗi quá hjc , em dùng bản mach3 V3.3
> nó bị như này bác này


bác dùng cái phần mềm, edit lại cái sreen, thay đổi từng chút một, rồi thử mở mach 3 xem có như ý ko 
có hdsd phần mềm mà, bác chịu khó đọc

b.r

----------


## ahdvip

Đổi Screen làm gì mà thấy rắc rối quá, em nghĩ sao ko sử dụng luôn M5 đi. Gặp M5 thì ActivateSignal() và một nút trên Screen1 dùng để DeactivateSignal() hoặc ngược lại thế là xong.

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

em đinh edit cái screen theo ý nhìn cho pro khè mấy chú gà tí chơi , ai dè lại pải lọ mọ hơn thôi em dùng cách cũ co chắc ăn hehe 
@ AHDVIP có phải làm như này k bác :->   OPERATOR ->  EDIT BUTTON SCRIP -> nút nào nhấp nháy click vào đó 

sau đó sửa mã dòng màu đỏ 

rồi sau đó vào chỗ nào để gán PIN của cổng LPT cho button đó nhỉ bác ??

----------


## ahdvip

Sử dụng 2 lệnh em nói ở trên đó anh:
1-*ActivateSignal* - 
Sub ActivateSignal (SigNum As Integer) 
VD: ActivateSignal(OUTPUT2)
2-*DeactivateSignal*-
Sub DeactivateSignal (SigNum As Integer) 
VD: DeactivateSignal(OUTPUT2)

Còn cài đặt cho UOTPUT2 thì em nghĩ anh biết rồi

----------

biết tuốt, cnc300

----------

